# Who's ready?



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

I got mine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Edit: I also have a pretty awesome wreath, cause i'm a 2 year old temper now.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 30, 2007)

Well as it's the 1st Dec tomorrow, why not!  Hats and Beards to the ready!

Congrats on 2 years!!!






 My mad paint skillz!!


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

Alright!


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2007)

I lost mine somewhere   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*mthr* made it for me.


----------



## Jax (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh man! It's hard to put one on a gif...


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

Ill do one for you Jax..


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have the skill to put one on my avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'll be damn sure to be wearing one in real life.


----------



## Jax (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Ill do one for you Jax..



Would you? Oh you're the best!


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ill do one for you Jax..
> ...




Here you go!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> ...



Great work! Of course someone will have to optimize it, as it's double the file size limit, but it looks fantastic.


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> ...









  woops whats the size limit....?

ill fix it.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I don't have the skill to put one on my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto. :'(


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

It's 25KBs, but if it's a tiny bit over that's OK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I think I'm going to move this to the graphics/art forum.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Great work! Of course someone will have to optimize it, as it's double the file size limit, but it looks fantastic.


Couldn't you just, I don't know, look the other way for, say, a month? Nobody has to know


----------



## Jax (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> ...



That is so AMAZING!
Thank you!


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

Wala! 16 KB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: Use this one Jax


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

Ooo, nice optimizing. And with no apparent loss in quality!


----------



## raulpica (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay!

If you want one, Ace, I can try


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Yay!
> 
> If you want one, Ace, I can try



Sure, that'd be nice. I haven't changed my avatar in years. I like the idea of seasonal versions.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 30, 2007)

Beware my m4d l33t photoshop skillz:


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

That's scary, yours looks just like mine!








You used the same hat as me off of Google.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Beware my m4d l33t photoshop skillz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> That's scary, yours looks just like mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad you like it Ace


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 30, 2007)

can i haz santa hatz?


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautiful, we are all in our Christmas hats.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

i got a xmas tree too


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

A Pirate Lord would have Santa tattoos, not hats.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> can i haz santa hatz?


Here ya go:





I'm running out of hats


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2007)

I am unable to change mine for a santa hat


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> can i haz santa hatz?










Gigiddy.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(bangbanger @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I am unable to change mine for a santa hat


Put a snow flake or a wreath in the eye?  Iono.

I gotsta find Franks hat before too much longer, I still have mine from last year.

Hm, I wonder if the GBAtemp logo will wear a santa hat....


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(bangbanger @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I am unable to change mine for a santa hat


----------



## raulpica (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> A Pirate Lord would have Santa tattoos, not hats.


You've said it. Now, no turning back.


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 30, 2007)

I just did mine, I don't think it looks right though...

- Sam


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

Sink, you need a darker tail puff.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Sink, you need a darker tail puff.



Agreed. It looks brilliant, all except for the tail puff which blends in too well with the background.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > A Pirate Lord would have Santa tattoos, not hats.
> ...



Great!, but are you sure is not a penis santa tatoo?


----------



## JPH (Nov 30, 2007)

Me too...Superbad FTW!


----------



## Banger (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I have an idea for mine which I will look into when and if I wake up


----------



## mat88 (Nov 30, 2007)

I want a santa hat too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or I will put an ugly one with paint


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Me too...Superbad FTW!



Ha! Nice one JPH. That avatar is Superbad! Which means it's Supergood.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2007)

I wantz to be a part of teh kewl gang


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 30, 2007)

hatz FTW!!!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I wantz to be a part of teh kewl gang



Our official gang color is red.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I wantz to be a part of teh kewl gang
> ...


Red like the colour of our cuddly gang hats or red like the blood of all those who stand in the way of our avatar editing rampage?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> ...



Both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Errr... now back on topic. Who else is going to get in on this sweet santa hat action?


----------



## mat88 (Nov 30, 2007)

maybe someone can make a better one?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 30, 2007)

@Shinji.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@Veho.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ I got mine done.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

Love'em. And mthr, what is with you and the DragonBall signatures?


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> @Shinji..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you do the honors with mine pleeeeeeaaaaaaaase??????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Both of those are great!, but I veho's is... superb. Lucky viejo, I mean veho.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(mat88 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> maybe someone can make a better one?Â



naw, it's looks fine the way it is. (lol, ugliest hat evar....)
oops, did type out loud?
jk


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> @Veho..


Thank you thank you thank youuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*off to change avatar*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2007)

Not as nice as yours (I really suck at making avatars) but at least it's good ol' Zak.

Christmas avatars FTW!


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Not as nice as yours (I really suck at making avatars) but at least it's good ol' Zak.
> 
> Christmas avatars FTW!


I'm still wondering where are the Mind Benders are...

In any case, I think your Xmas Ava is really cool and stylish!.


----------



## Jax (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Takeshi @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Not as nice as yours (I really suck at making avatars) but at least it's good ol' Zak.
> ...



Looks like it's right out of the game


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I'm still wondering where are the Mind Benders are...
> 
> In any case, I think your Xmas Ava is really cool and stylish!.


Thanks VVoltz and for the Mindbenders, my next sig will feature them!


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll do mine after I find a decent santa hat stock.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 30, 2007)

thanksabunch, mthr, I could have sworn i left the link to that in my clipboard >_>  Stylish, no?


----------



## bobrules (Nov 30, 2007)

Can I have too?


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 30, 2007)

Got mine done. XD
Took some editing since the hat I used somehow had a giant gap missing.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice editing.


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## pasc (Dec 1, 2007)

somehow I don't care about X-mas this year....


----------



## Verocity (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Looks like it's right out of the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...








?


btw.: I noticed that when updating your avatar the site says the limit is 50KB--wouldn't it be better to change that, because of the rules saying 25KB?


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 1, 2007)

can i get a hat in my avatar over the ball?, me wants a chritmas hat


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 1, 2007)

i guess i'll draw someone for an av now


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> i guess i'll draw someone for an av now



I have a suggestion for you. Why not put the top of a Christmas tree under your star, and thusly your star would become a decorative Christmas ornament. =3


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> I have a suggestion for you. Why not put the top of a Christmas tree under your star, and thusly your star would become a decorative Christmas ornament. =3


thats a good idea
hows my current one though? (i didnt draw it, just used a ff icon on my pc)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a suggestion for you. Why not put the top of a Christmas tree under your star, and thusly your star would become a decorative Christmas ornament. =3
> ...



Not bad, a little iffy around the edges of the hat, but on the whole quite nice.


----------



## Urza (Dec 1, 2007)

R.


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 1, 2007)

urza, your xmas hat looks the same as verocity's one


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm ready for Hanukkah any time!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 1, 2007)

damn... putting on the santa hat on an avatar is harder than it looks..
could someone do it for me?


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 1, 2007)

should i use my current one, or use this one


----------



## Cyan (Dec 1, 2007)

I've just made mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Usual
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 5 years' on GBAtemp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Xmass


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> I've just made mineÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, Mr. Garamonde!


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 1, 2007)

That do?


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 1, 2007)

TAY ZONDAY WOULD LIKE TO CELEBRATE THE HOLIDAYS ALSO


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 1, 2007)

Atlast i uploaded my avater, was just to lazy to do it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










  --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Laminaatplaat is dutch for that kinda stuff for on the floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit:

omg shaunj66 awsome!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> TAY ZONDAY WOULD LIKE TO CELEBRATE THE HOLIDAYS ALSO


----------



## Cyan (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 1 2007 said:


>


Really nice Shaunj


----------



## lagman (Dec 1, 2007)

It's good to see that everyone is in such a holiday mood..

mwahahaha


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice Shaunj
> ...



tpi smilie with christmas hat anyone?


----------



## YukiChan456 (Dec 1, 2007)

I can´t find a suitable hat!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can someone help me?


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 1, 2007)

If someone wants to do me.......


----------



## lagman (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, hi there.


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > TAY ZONDAY WOULD LIKE TO CELEBRATE THE HOLIDAYS ALSO



TAY ZONDAY THANKS YOU


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't think a hat can fit on mine...


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 1, 2007)

Maybe just the edge of the hat.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 1, 2007)

Shocking! It's far too early! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...oh all right then. I'll do it in a sec.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 1, 2007)

Yay


----------



## Icarus (Dec 1, 2007)

DO ME, DO ME !!!!

Seriously though, can someone help me xD I suck at those stuff.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> DO ME, DO ME !!!!
> 
> Seriously though, can someone help me xD I suck at those stuff.


----------



## nileyg (Dec 1, 2007)

I want one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plox


----------



## Icarus (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(filozof @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > DO ME, DO ME !!!!
> ...


You, sir, are awesome !!!


----------



## War (Dec 1, 2007)

I got mine on, courtesy of BoneMonkey :3


----------



## greyhound (Dec 1, 2007)

mine's festive but terrible


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 1, 2007)

Done, done, and done!

Mario with a Christmas Hat, lolz.


----------



## xflash (Dec 1, 2007)

This is one of the things i like about gbatemp almost everyone has a festive holiday spirit and change their avatar to reflect the holiday

anyway i had one last year (yeah i had the same avatar last year) but that one was crappy so im going to make one later today.


----------



## Urza (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> This is one of the things i like about gbatemp almost everyone has a festive holiday spirit and change their avatar to reflect the holiday


GBAtemp has such fantastic community spirit.

Cheers.


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

since we dont celebrate xmas here, xmas for me is to watch Tim Burton's  Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 1, 2007)

There.. my Christmas avatar..  XD


----------



## nexus7412369 (Dec 1, 2007)

Can someone make one for me? I'm horrible at photoshop.


----------



## greyhound (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Verocity (Dec 1, 2007)

Brilliant, Im working on a swf sig, itll be all christmas-ee


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 2, 2007)

Ava has been Christmafied.


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> should i use my current one, or use this one


current one looks better I'd say


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 2, 2007)

Can someone make one for me? I know it's hard because my avatar is just text but I know someone can do it.
Thanks.


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 4, 2007)

finally i did mine, because wanted tot do a better one for me :'(





yey's for me


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Someone maek mine christmasy...
Please.  EDIT, actually, just ava plz.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 5, 2007)

had to make it a teeny weenie bit smaller to fit in with the rules


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Just like a hat on top of the cross?  Or to be really fancy like a mistletoe wreath wrapped around it would be cool.
Whatever you do tho will be great, thank you.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 5, 2007)

what do you think ?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> what do you think ?



I think it's great but no one asked for my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Fitzy


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(j.fitzgerald17 @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you think ?
> ...



I like'em too. You do good work, BM.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(j.fitzgerald17 @ Dec 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 5 2007 said:
> ...



Agreed, now all I need is an avatar and a pic for my sig and I'll be set to get all Christmassy as well.  If I only knew how, ha.

- Fitzy


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> had to make it a teeny weenie bit smaller to fit in with the rules



Needs more hentai


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any way to make kaola nude? XD


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 6, 2007)

Finally got around to adding a little Christmas spirit to mine.  He looks a little too friendly now though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Forgot to santa up the beard a little bit.


----------



## Railgun (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah, mine got his christmas stuff too!
(inkl. tree and his present, wii + smg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Verocity (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome stuff guys.


----------



## Chopders (Dec 8, 2007)

Anybody can do mine please. I tried, but the results are not so good.


----------

